# let em go let em grow, pass thread



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Heres a place to show or tell what you and your camp have been letting go
I was out last Saturday had a 2.5 yr old 8 come in but not close enough for a shot, I wasn't interested though.
But My lease partner had this 10 point come in close enough


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Your buddy is a better man than me. While I have become a bit more selective in what I shoot, he would not have gotten a pass from me. But then again where I hunt up north you may be lucky to see one like that each season so I cant be to selective.
With that being said I surely dont begrudge your buddy for passing him up.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Your buddy is a better man than me. While I have become a bit more selective in what I shoot, he would not have gotten a pass from me. But then again where I hunt up north you may be lucky to see one like that each season so I cant be to selective.
> With that being said I surely dont begrudge your buddy for passing him up.


We have a 3.5 yr old rule and a one buck rule, makes it easier to pass when you know what is out there also.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I know the video can skew things, but you sure look way up. That is a beautiful critter


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

That stand is a little over 20 feet


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Good for you and your partner bb. Great video! What type of camera/equipment is he using?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

wildthing said:


> Good for you and your partner bb. Great video! What type of camera/equipment is he using?


I'll have to ask him


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Public land got the pass Saturday evening. Got to watch him spar and touch up a scrape. Learn a lot from passing on some!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Would have been hard for me to do. As long as you have some control over your area though it's a good move. For those that want book bucks it's the only choice.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Bighunther said:


> Public land got the pass Saturday evening. Got to watch him spar and touch up a scrape. Learn a lot from passing on some!


Nice big hunter, Love to see state land bucks getting passed


----------



## firemedic19 (May 2, 2012)

I have passed a few 2.5 year Olds and a bunch if 1.5 old but that's hard for me but brush buster I was jw what program you or your buddy uses for editing? Also if it's easy to use and likable or would you use something different. Thanks


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Would have been hard for me to do. As long as you have some control over your area though it's a good move. For those that want book bucks it's the only choice.


We don't have much control, 2 neighbors pass young ones and 2 neighbors don't.


----------



## firemedic19 (May 2, 2012)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Your buddy is a better man than me. While I have become a bit more selective in what I shoot, he would not have gotten a pass from me. But then again where I hunt up north you may be lucky to see one like that each season so I cant be to selective.
> With that being said I surely dont begrudge your buddy for passing him up.


I ment it's not hard for me....I did pass my firs 3 year old last year and that was a little tuff and haven't seen him yet but owell.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Haven't hunted yet this year. My wife tagged the 3 yr old 9 point in the foreground with her bow last year but we both passed on the 2 YO 8 point in the background several times. He didn't grow too much more though as he was killed by a hunter across the road on the firearms opener. We also passed on 2 other 2 YO's during firearms season last year. Our herd was really down last year so we really didn't have a lot to pass up - but the herd has rebounded well this year. 

I have passed on many 2 year old bucks in the past (up to 7 or 8 per year) and on one 3 year old which one of our guests was able to harvest the following year as a 4 YO. Hopefully, I can post some pics of some young bucks getting a pass later this year. Good thread.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Obviously this is where pre season scouting, the tree camera and knowing your inventory of bucks on your land come into play...That's a nice 10 point but I'm sure you guys know there bigger ones out there...It makes it a little easier to restrain...Nice video


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

wildthing said:


> Haven't hunted yet this year. My wife tagged the 3 yr old 9 point in the foreground with her bow last year but we both passed on the 2 YO 8 point in the background several times. He didn't grow too much more though as he was killed by a hunter across the road on the firearms opener. We also passed on 2 other 2 YO's during firearms season last year. Our herd was really down last year so we really didn't have a lot to pass up - but the herd has rebounded well this year.
> 
> I have passed on many 2 year old bucks in the past (up to 7 or 8 per year) and on one 3 year old which one of our guests was able to harvest the following year as a 4 YO. Hopefully, I can post some pics of some young bucks getting a pass later this year. Good thread.


Looks like a 2.5 and a 1.5.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

sniper said:


> Obviously this is where pre season scouting, the tree camera and knowing your inventory of bucks on your land come into play...That's a nice 10 point but I'm sure you guys know there bigger ones out there...It makes it a little easier to restrain...Nice video


We also both realize there is a good chance we wont fill a tag, and , the ones we pass will most likely be shot, but if we kill them they for sure wont grow.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Looks like a 2.5 and a 1.5.


We probably don't grow them as big as you do in your neck of the woods Walt. Trust me - they were 2 1/2 and 3 1/2. The 3 YO survived 3 very brutal, back to back to back winters and dressed out at 155#. The 2 YO only had to survive 2 of them. I have his jaw bone if you would like to check it.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I passed a 2.5 year old 8 point over the weekend. Not hard in a one buck rule state in farm country.


----------



## dhunter_83 (Aug 1, 2008)

I passed a basket 8 yesterday night on state ground dont have pics , but many around area wouldnt have , he had great pontiential but cant grow when they are dead.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Passed on several young bucks so far and this is by far the best of the bunch, he'll probably end up being Amish tablefare. The time on the camera was off, actual time 6:50 pm.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

This guy came through my plot on Saturday morning about 10 am. Definitely lost more than expected when he shed his velvet.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

1YO 4 pt


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Here's one I passed Saturday morning, cam got a pic of him too.
















My buddy texts me this pic this morning, his uncle lives in the same section and shot him this morning.
Short lived!


----------



## blue ox (Oct 28, 2012)

Best buck I have ever passed with bow. Evening November 3. 3year old 125ish 8pt.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

blue ox said:


> Best buck I have ever passed with bow. Evening November 3. 3year old 125ish 8pt.


I'd let the arrow fly.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Whitetail Freak said:


> Here's one I passed Saturday morning, cam got a pic of him too.
> View attachment 231982
> 
> View attachment 231983
> ...


Dang.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

cakebaker said:


> Dang.


It gets better, he shot a 6 point this morning and he used his wives tag for both so he can keep hunting. Hmm


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Here's the best one I had walk under and give me a clean easy shot. I might've been able to jump on his back.

Neighbor ended up killing him on the 15th opener. DNR aged him in Jerome at 3.5.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> View attachment 231907
> View attachment 231908
> 
> 
> This guy came through my plot on Saturday morning about 10 am. Definitely lost more than expected when he shed his velvet.


Neighbor got him last week!


----------



## Filet-O-Fish (Apr 14, 2009)

Passed him opening day this year. We won't shoot anything less then a 4yr old.


----------



## Sustainable (Jan 10, 2014)

This 2.5 year old 8pt gave me all the time in the world on the opener.


----------



## Sustainable (Jan 10, 2014)

My biggest pass to date, 2014, 9pt broken drop tine. Passed him twice.


----------

